# Lizards > Chameleons >  Veiled Chameleon  squeaking a lot

## xFenrir

My friend just got a 3 month old male Veiled Chameleon at the Havre de Grace show on Saturday, and although he's eating and is active, he's apparently squeaking "all the time". Does anyone know a possible explanation for this? He's housed in a mesh terrarium, but has a LOT of places to hide/climb on.

----------

